# Door Dash "no restaurants in your area"



## OldUncleDave (Apr 22, 2019)

Well, this is a conundrum. Last week there were dozens of restaurants to order from. Pizza, mexican, burgers, sushi. Everything. Today, no restaurants are using Door Dash, if this message is to be believed.

Any comments?


----------



## KevinJohnson (Mar 23, 2020)

Yup. No food on my app either.
System crash? Or a bad update with the code.


----------



## KenLV (Jun 23, 2017)

Good for the restaurants.

I hope they are boycotting DD/UE/etc...

These companies are raping the restaurants with the percentage they are charging.

Call your favorite restaurant directly and see if they are doing delivery or take out.


----------



## KevinJohnson (Mar 23, 2020)

KenLV said:


> These companies are raping the restaurants with the percentage they are charging.


Restaurants are free to hire their own fleet of delivery drivers.


----------



## KenLV (Jun 23, 2017)

KevinJohnson said:


> Restaurants are free to hire their own fleet of delivery drivers.


As I said, I hope they are boycotting DD/GH/UE/etc...


----------



## KevinJohnson (Mar 23, 2020)

KenLV said:


> As I said, I hope they are boycotting DD/GH/UE/etc...


You can hope all you want. But it takes actual work to hire and organize a delivery force to get your food to the hungry masses.

If the restaurants are getting raped then simply end the contract. Would take 10 minutes to delete their info and close the app.


----------



## KenLV (Jun 23, 2017)

KevinJohnson said:


> You can hope all you want. But it takes actual work to hire and organize a delivery force to get your food to the hungry masses.
> 
> If the restaurants are getting raped then simply end the contract. Would take 10 minutes to delete their info and close the app.


...and for the *third* time...I hope that's what they are all doing.


----------



## Teksaz (Mar 16, 2015)

@KenLV STFU, nobody cares about your feelings. If the restaurants were getting raped like you propose, they all would have stopped using the service. The drivers are the ones that should be applauded for risking our livelihoods helping both restaurants and customers alike. If it wasn't for delivery, these restaurants would have been in much more trouble than they are today. Nobody cares what you think, snowflake.


----------



## KenLV (Jun 23, 2017)

Teksaz said:


> @KenLV STFU, nobody cares about your feelings. If the restaurants were getting raped like you propose, they all would have stopped using the service. The drivers are the ones that should be applauded for risking our livelihoods helping both restaurants and customers alike. If it wasn't for delivery, these restaurants would have been in much more trouble than they are today. Nobody cares what you think, snowflake.


Oh my.

You're funny, I like you.

Just be careful, I wouldn't want you to stroke out because someone said something on the internet that you didn't like.

Lol, "snowflake".

I'll take "Irony for $100, Alex."

Seriously though, *you are delightful*.


----------



## Cdub2k (Nov 22, 2017)

KenLV said:


> Good for the restaurants.
> 
> I hope they are boycotting DD/UE/etc...
> 
> ...


The Restaurants knew beforehand and agreed to the terms of the deal with these Apps. I don't understand why you feel sorry for them.


----------



## kingcorey321 (May 20, 2018)

Just a gps error or something. 
I would do a phone and app restart or update.


----------



## KenLV (Jun 23, 2017)

Cdub2k said:


> The Restaurants knew beforehand and agreed to the terms of the deal with these Apps. I don't understand why you feel sorry for them.


Yeah, it's not like these companies have a history of changing the terms of the deal. Lol

Of course I feel for the restaurants, just like I feel for drivers who got on board and then got firetrucked by the very same companies.

I don't understand why you don't have more sympathy for them.


----------



## KevinJohnson (Mar 23, 2020)

KenLV said:


> I don't understand why you don't have more sympathy for them. [restaurants]


 Because the restaurants have a CHOICE. Delete the app and hire in house delivery drivers. 
Maybe a picture will be easier to understand.


----------



## KenLV (Jun 23, 2017)

KevinJohnson said:


> Because the restaurants have a CHOICE. Delete the app and hire in house delivery drivers.


Just like drivers who signed up when things were fair but then got firetrucked when the terms of the deal changed - some left, others stayed.

And *once again *(that's 4 times my man)...hope that's exactly what restaurants are doing.

I swear, you guys are replying in English, so you certainly can read what I'm writing.

Maybe it's comprehension that's your problem?


----------



## KevinJohnson (Mar 23, 2020)

KenLV said:


> Just like drivers who signed up when things were fair but then got firetrucked when the terms of the deal changed - some left, others stayed.


Curious since I am a noob. What were these old pay rates like? 20? 30? 40/hour?


----------



## Teksaz (Mar 16, 2015)

KenLV said:


> Of course I feel for the restaurants, just like I feel for drivers who got on board and then got firetrucked by the very same companies.


.
Got it. You got canned because you can't deliver a simple burrito and now you're pissed at the delivery gig app companies. Yeah, I believe that. You probably can't do much of anything and are totally unemployable lol
Glad you're here sitting in momma's basement, wait they don't have basements in Vegas, out in the shed they built you because they can't stand you in the house, trying to troll, hard working drivers making hundreds of dollars a day like myself lol
Poor restaurant's &#128514;&#128514;&#128514;


----------



## KenLV (Jun 23, 2017)

KevinJohnson said:


> Curious since I am a noob. What were these old pay rates like? 20? 30? 40/hour?


Not being a wise ass, but just do a search on the forums for what food rates in your area used to be, I have literally no idea.

But to give you an idea for people drivers, X in LV paid ~$1.95/mi when we first got it here (2015). Now it pays just $.60 (I think, I only do XL - well, when I was still driving, now I get paid $1049/wk to stay home and put zero miles on my vehicle).


----------



## KenLV (Jun 23, 2017)

Teksaz said:


> Got it. You got canned because you can't deliver a simple burrito and now you're pissed at the delivery gig app companies. Yeah, I believe that. You probably can't do much of anything and are totally unemployable lol
> Glad you're here sitting in momma's basement, wait they don't have basements in Vegas, out in the shed they built you because they can't stand you in the house, trying to troll, hard working drivers making hundreds of dollars a day like myself lol
> Poor restaurant's &#128514;&#128514;&#128514;


That's a whole lotta words to get absolutely nothing right.

"Got it."?

LOL, you literally "got" nothing.

Seriously, nothing. Not a single thing in the paragraph is correct.

Impressive.

I am however glad to see you didn't stroke out.

After your last reply, I was worried...for a minute.


----------

